# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Pyetje

## juliano1

M.Jordan ne nje ndeshje ka bere 80 pike .
A mund te thoni, me shume?




cdo pike dhe cdo 
? ka kuptimin e saj

----------


## macia_blu

?????????????????????????????

----------


## macia_blu

?????????????????????????????

----------

